# Anything on HELIX HOME RENEWAL? Good or Bad?



## Guest

Wanting to get some insight ona CO based Company that is really wanting me to become a contractor for them....
Thanks
Donny


----------



## mtmtnman

AffordablePS said:


> Wanting to get some insight ona CO based Company that is really wanting me to become a contractor for them....
> Thanks
> Donny




If you like Mac & Cheese instead of Steak there great!!! :whistling:whistling:whistling


(one of the CHEAPEST companies out there)


----------



## Prestigious Property

I noticed there work comes from MCS.... Do you know there pay matrix?
Thanks


----------



## mtmtnman

AffordablePS said:


> I noticed there work comes from MCS.... Do you know there pay matrix?
> Thanks



Saw it at one time. $35 initial cut, $25 re-cuts, $50 wints and $20 per cu-yd from what i remember.


----------



## REO2Rentals

AffordablePS said:


> I noticed there work comes from MCS.... Do you know there pay matrix?
> Thanks


:whistling:no::wallbash:


----------



## GTX63

We've seen their pricing too. They really want you because you work cheap or your dumb. No offense.


----------



## Prestigious Property

They have no clue what my pay standards are nor do they no my IQ but I would be willing to bet the Yellow Pages might of had something to do with it since that is how two of my favorite's found us :clap:.... I also live in an area that is known for Vendors being hard to come by...


----------



## Guest

I talked to them yesterday.Got different answers from two people.no trip charges paid,lawn cuts 25.00 then 15.00 all they want is some jo blow to do their work.We all who have legal companies have over head.


----------



## Prestigious Property

Larry, Who did you speak with? I was kind of wondering about them.....


----------



## Guest

call me and i can tell you alot about them 910-514-1111


----------



## Guest

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Prestigious Property

:no::no::no:


----------



## Guest

*Helix Home Renewal Is A Ripoff Company*

Don't go to work for these guys. They send the work but when you ask about a payment schedule you get shuffled from one person to another. You never can get a straight answer from anyone you talk to when you are lucky enough to actually talk to someone. They do not return phone calls, emails or any correspondence. I am in the process of taking contractor liens on the properties that we worked on. Beware!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reoguys

Sounds like CVMS ... I'm sure there's more like them


----------



## Guest

Another one to watch out for is Jarret Lasker out of PA. Did a lot of occupancy inspections for him and never got paid. The thing is every company I have workef for that contracts for MCS has stiffed me. Going forward if they tell me thats who they contract for I am avoiding them like the plague.


----------



## Guest

Hell I would avoid MCS like the plague! Bunch of suckers


----------



## Guest

*Helix Home Renewal Is A Ripoff Company*

Well, I have reported them to HUD and now all of a sudden they know who I am. I have received nasty abusive emails even been cursed out by them. HUD is in the process of getting it resolved and MCS will most likely drop them as I forwarded them all the nasty emails I have received. Why can't these companies just pay a fair price for quality work and let us all roll along.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Hell I would avoid MCS like the plague! Bunch of suckers


Aren't they all?


----------



## BPWY

jnewman1215 said:


> Well, I have reported them to HUD and now all of a sudden they know who I am. I have received nasty abusive emails even been cursed out by them. HUD is in the process of getting it resolved and MCS will most likely drop them as I forwarded them all the nasty emails I have received. Why can't these companies just pay a fair price for quality work and let us all roll along.








I'm surprised that MCS even cares.


I contacted a manager over a regional that was not paying me. 
The bimbo didn't care in the least I wasn't paid. They never contacted the regional to help me get paid, she said she would ..... liar.


Eventually I got paid because I kept bugging them so much they finally paid most of what I was owed just so i'd go away.


----------



## Guest

Funny thing is that the people that complain about EVERYTHING usually are the ones that have crappy completions and a history of jumping from job to job and client to client. If jnewman1215 is the person I think it is, you hear what you want to hear and didn't want to listen to facts. Sad that you use this as a forum to spew your dribble. Maybe if you took responsibility for the crappy work you did and could work off a net 30 - 60 some of your problems that you tried to make mine would have been taken care of. Try taking responsibility for yourself, I do. Oh, and you might mention that you were actually paid , in full I might add..... all within the CONTRACT you signed ! Lastly, the payment schedule is actually posted on our website for ALL to see.... It seems that you just didn't get what you wanted and now want to cry about it....


----------



## thanohano44

Reed with Helix said:


> Funny thing is that the people that complain about EVERYTHING usually are the ones that have crappy completions and a history of jumping from job to job and client to client. If jnewman1215 is the person I think it is, you hear what you want to hear and didn't want to listen to facts. Sad that you use this as a forum to spew your dribble. Maybe if you took responsibility for the crappy work you did and could work off a net 30 - 60 some of your problems that you tried to make mine would have been taken care of. Try taking responsibility for yourself, I do. Oh, and you might mention that you were actually paid , in full I might add..... all within the CONTRACT you signed ! Lastly, the payment schedule is actually posted on our website for ALL to see.... It seems that you just didn't get what you wanted and now want to cry about it....


Why don't you explain your side of the story with the facts as you see it Reed? You're coming on here bitching just like this fellow who you don't even know for sure his true identity. #something2growOn


----------



## Guest

You know what, you're right. I wrote it and jumped into the same cesspool with others that only want to complain. Here are the facts:

1. Helix sends out thousands of work orders a month.
2. We have multiple clients and states we work in. 
3. Every Contractor that takes work is REQUIRED to have a signed contract, insurance and w-9. 
4. Per contract you are required to perform within industry guidelines and finish work within time allotted on work orders to avoid penalties. 
5. Pricing is per work order and is not a "published list" in order to give the Contractor full visibility into pricing from the banks per job, and paid invoices to Helix from our clients. ( this is done to ensure that the Contractor makes the maximum amount paid for every job as some banks pay higher for some services than others )
6. Pay periods are twice a month and are published on our website. 
7. Pay to Contractor is within 30 to 60 day net on above mentioned cycle. 
8. We have NEVER not paid any contractor that performed work and kept within the contract that all agreed to prior to work being performed. 

We are currently vetting Contractors that are looking for work. If interested, please give me a shout. 

Sorry to jump all over that person in this public setting, but I do know who it is, as there would only be that one person that would say what he is saying. To him: I have yet to hear from MCS about HUD taking any complaint from you and or HUD directly. I am sure that they see through the fabrication you come up with, as did I. I stopped hearing from you when I asked to see your documentation of your claims.... What happened? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Reed with Helix said:


> Funny thing is that the people that complain about EVERYTHING usually are the ones that have crappy completions and a history of jumping from job to job and client to client. If jnewman1215 is the person I think it is, you hear what you want to hear and didn't want to listen to facts. Sad that you use this as a forum to spew your dribble. Maybe if you took responsibility for the crappy work you did and could work off a net 30 - 60 some of your problems that you tried to make mine would have been taken care of. Try taking responsibility for yourself, I do. Oh, and you might mention that you were actually paid , in full I might add..... all within the CONTRACT you signed ! Lastly, the payment schedule is actually posted on our website for ALL to see.... It seems that you just didn't get what you wanted and now want to cry about it....


LOL the regionals are trolling


----------



## mtmtnman

Reed, Your problem with contractors is you get what you pay for. I had the displeasure of working with you guys for a very short while (till i figured out i couldn't survive on your rates) before you lost Montana to Sentinel. While they are not much better and i don't do business with them, i know someone who does and at least they pay trip charges for jobs out of town. If you guys where more willing to work with your contractors and take better care of them you may still have Montana as a coverage area but since you didn't care about them you lost it. Greed is rampant in this industry and companies like yours are part of the problem. Most times as low as your rates are, your putting more $$$$ in your pocket than the contractor assuming the liability, supplying gas and materials and doing the work. Sorry to be blunt but it is what it is......


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Reed, Your problem with contractors is you get what you pay for. I had the displeasure of working with you guys for a very short while (till i figured out i couldn't survive on your rates) before you lost Montana to Sentinel. While they are not much better and i don't do business with them, i know someone who does and at least they pay trip charges for jobs out of town. If you guys where more willing to work with your contractors and take better care of them you may still have Montana as a coverage area but since you didn't care about them you lost it. Greed is rampant in this industry and companies like yours are part of the problem. Most times as low as your rates are, your putting more $$$$ in your pocket than the contractor assuming the liability, supplying gas and materials and doing the work. Sorry to be blunt but it is what it is......


Amen halleluyerrrrr!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Reed, Your problem with contractors is you get what you pay for. I had the displeasure of working with you guys for a very short while (till i figured out i couldn't survive on your rates) before you lost Montana to Sentinel. While they are not much better and i don't do business with them, i know someone who does and at least they pay trip charges for jobs out of town. If you guys where more willing to work with your contractors and take better care of them you may still have Montana as a coverage area but since you didn't care about them you lost it. Greed is rampant in this industry and companies like yours are part of the problem. Most times as low as your rates are, your putting more $$$$ in your pocket than the contractor assuming the liability, supplying gas and materials and doing the work. Sorry to be blunt but it is what it is......


Mtmtnman,

From what I'm reading here it sounds like Reed mistreated you and other contractors. He/Helix has tried to earn most of the money while having the contractors eat all expenses. And then, have them wait up to net 60-90 to pay? 

Reed, has your firm ever thought of using hourly employees? If you're a reputable business with a dnb#, try applying for a BLOC in order to pay your contractors/employees right away and reimburse yourself when you have received payment from your client. That way you can find happy employees/contractors who can at least still feed their families or continue to operate. At the rate you're paying them, isn't it better that they just apply to your clients themselves?

I hope this all works out for you guys. On my way to pick up one of my GM's from the shop and head out to BFE to help out my crews on a large job where just last week we did an initial secure and the drug cartel was storing their marijuana and showed up as my guys were about to enter. LOL se hablamos espanol por favor


----------



## Guest

More than likely Mtmtnman put himself in that position. His short stent with Helix, if he is who I think he is, was put to an end because of poor workmanship and flat out lies about work performed. He tried to make a claim that we " lost Montana to Sentinel ", which is nothing short of laughable. A number of years ago when we did do work up in Montana, I got sick of continually driving up there to fix other's screw ups. It got to the point where the charge backs did not justify the business coming in the door. That and EVERYTHING up there is 100 miles away from anything. Hence it was shut down. If he was the contractor that I think he is, mtmtnman, you shouldn't throw rocks in glass houses. You were paid quite well for the crappy work you did do, in addition to trip charges that I personally approved , yet you have the audacity to come on this forum and and complain about us? You were upset because you couldn't rob us for more money, it would be nice if you were at least honest about it. You were the one that wanted ridiculous fees for the work you wanted to do. It is funny to see your skewed version of the truth with how you were "treated" . The fact is that YOU and other like you are the reason that this industry is suffering. So called "contractors" like you are the reason that the prices and everything has dropped to the point of insanity and that the documentation is to the point where you have to prove via GPS where you are etc, etc,etc,.... But you keep stealing copper and dishwashers out of houses up there in Montana, good luck with that.

Oh and BTW, what we pay the Contractor is far more than what Sentinel pays apples to apples.... Lastly, in our business model the Contractor gets the majority of the money, no one else in the equation does. THE CONTRACTOR, good ones, ARE PAID THE MOST MONEY AS IT SHOULD BE. 

Nuff said......


----------



## Guest

Reed with Helix said:


> More than likely Mtmtnman put himself in that position. His short stent with Helix, if he is who I think he is, was put to an end because of poor workmanship and flat out lies about work performed. He tried to make a claim that we " lost Montana to Sentinel ", which is nothing short of laughable. A number of years ago when we did do work up in Montana, I got sick of continually driving up there to fix other's screw ups. It got to the point where the charge backs did not justify the business coming in the door. That and EVERYTHING up there is 100 miles away from anything. Hence it was shut down. If he was the contractor that I think he is, mtmtnman, you shouldn't throw rocks in glass houses. You were paid quite well for the crappy work you did do, in addition to trip charges that I personally approved , yet you have the audacity to come on this forum and and complain about us? You were upset because you couldn't rob us for more money, it would be nice if you were at least honest about it. You were the one that wanted ridiculous fees for the work you wanted to do. It is funny to see your skewed version of the truth with how you were "treated" . The fact is that YOU and other like you are the reason that this industry is suffering. So called "contractors" like you are the reason that the prices and everything has dropped to the point of insanity and that the documentation is to the point where you have to prove via GPS where you are etc, etc,etc,.... But you keep stealing copper and dishwashers out of houses up there in Montana, good luck with that.
> 
> Oh and BTW, what we pay the Contractor is far more than what Sentinel pays apples to apples.... Lastly, in our business model the Contractor gets the majority of the money, no one else in the equation does. THE CONTRACTOR, good ones, ARE PAID THE MOST MONEY AS IT SHOULD BE.
> 
> Nuff said......


Your assumptions of people are great. Companies like yours never pay a real market rate and you wonder why you get crap work. I don't know you and I don't care to. The real problem is there are to many companies subbing to subs of subs by subs. Ever try that on your own home? Ever have a roofer out to look at your home and then tell them what your going to pay them? How about a plumber?yeah I need my drain snaked for $20, is that cool.
Like I said I don't know you or your business practices,maybe your one of the goods ones, but my experience is ,there's no such thing:thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44

Reed with Helix said:


> More than likely Mtmtnman put himself in that position. His short stent with Helix, if he is who I think he is, was put to an end because of poor workmanship and flat out lies about work performed. He tried to make a claim that we " lost Montana to Sentinel ", which is nothing short of laughable. A number of years ago when we did do work up in Montana, I got sick of continually driving up there to fix other's screw ups. It got to the point where the charge backs did not justify the business coming in the door. That and EVERYTHING up there is 100 miles away from anything. Hence it was shut down. If he was the contractor that I think he is, mtmtnman, you shouldn't throw rocks in glass houses. You were paid quite well for the crappy work you did do, in addition to trip charges that I personally approved , yet you have the audacity to come on this forum and and complain about us? You were upset because you couldn't rob us for more money, it would be nice if you were at least honest about it. You were the one that wanted ridiculous fees for the work you wanted to do. It is funny to see your skewed version of the truth with how you were "treated" . The fact is that YOU and other like you are the reason that this industry is suffering. So called "contractors" like you are the reason that the prices and everything has dropped to the point of insanity and that the documentation is to the point where you have to prove via GPS where you are etc, etc,etc,.... But you keep stealing copper and dishwashers out of houses up there in Montana, good luck with that.
> 
> Oh and BTW, what we pay the Contractor is far more than what Sentinel pays apples to apples.... Lastly, in our business model the Contractor gets the majority of the money, no one else in the equation does. THE CONTRACTOR, good ones, ARE PAID THE MOST MONEY AS IT SHOULD BE.
> 
> Nuff said......


Lol you sound like Obama. Stop blaming everyone. I know mr Mtmtman personally. You're not describing him, except for slamming you for more money to get the work done properly. 

People like Mtmtman aren't the reasons for the prices going down. Come on man. Be real.


----------



## Guest

Reed with Helix said:


> More than likely Mtmtnman put himself in that position. His short stent with Helix, if he is who I think he is, was put to an end because of poor workmanship and flat out lies about work performed. He tried to make a claim that we " lost Montana to Sentinel ", which is nothing short of laughable. A number of years ago when we did do work up in Montana, I got sick of continually driving up there to fix other's screw ups. It got to the point where the charge backs did not justify the business coming in the door. That and EVERYTHING up there is 100 miles away from anything. Hence it was shut down. If he was the contractor that I think he is, mtmtnman, you shouldn't throw rocks in glass houses. You were paid quite well for the crappy work you did do, in addition to trip charges that I personally approved , yet you have the audacity to come on this forum and and complain about us? You were upset because you couldn't rob us for more money, it would be nice if you were at least honest about it. You were the one that wanted ridiculous fees for the work you wanted to do. It is funny to see your skewed version of the truth with how you were "treated" . The fact is that YOU and other like you are the reason that this industry is suffering. So called "contractors" like you are the reason that the prices and everything has dropped to the point of insanity and that the documentation is to the point where you have to prove via GPS where you are etc, etc,etc,.... But you keep stealing copper and dishwashers out of houses up there in Montana, good luck with that.
> 
> Oh and BTW, what we pay the Contractor is far more than what Sentinel pays apples to apples.... Lastly, in our business model the Contractor gets the majority of the money, no one else in the equation does. THE CONTRACTOR, good ones, ARE PAID THE MOST MONEY AS IT SHOULD BE.
> 
> Nuff said......


Reed, 

Please refrain from the personal attacks, we don't need to give the mods more reason to limit this forum.

And in response to the "he started it" that is coming, mtmtnman did not insult you, he gave an opinion based on his experience with your company, stating that he could not survive on the rates you are paying is not an insult, it is his experience.

You not wanting to pay what it costs to get work done in this industry in an area where everything is 100 miles from anything is not a reason to accuse mtmtnman of theft, poor craftsmanship, colorblindness, or whatever. 100 miles from anything means its another 100 miles to get back, means it adds 4 hrs to each job per employee, vehicle, piece of equipment, adds up to what may appear to someone in a cubicle as a lot of money, in reality it is the cost of doing business.

Mtmtnman made a business that he could not survive on your rates and shared his experience.

You made a personal attack because you were personally offended by his business decision. 

Please stop attacking people on this forum


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 , You need to get out more...... There are good ones out there, and I feel like we are one of them. By the way, I started as a Sub for Helix 5 years ago. Made a ton of money with them. How? I do good work and a lot of it, so I was able to make a lot of money. It is surprising to me that some Contractors feel that their time is worth so much. Some, not all, but some complain about doing more than one house a day and wonder why they aren't making more money. Then they turn around and try to fleece the banks for more more more.... It's not something they have the money to do long term, and the Govt can't bail it all out. There was a comment that was made that is somewhat true.... Greed did cause this problem. However, in my experience, the person that was making $50k a year had no business buying a $500,000 house, unsustainable and stupid. Those in that boat are the biggest reason this industry exists. Just sayin.....


----------



## Guest

Personal attacks?! Really?! read some of the posts... My problem with it is that what is being said is not being portrayed as an "opinion" it is being stated as a "fact" and those "facts" that are being stated are not accurate, to the point where it is flat out lie. So I am saying something about it. Is that okay with you all? Or would you all rather that I be demonized and you all can rant and rave about something that is complete fabrication? Up to you, but I would prefer honesty and integrity. Had that been the case from some, I probably would not have even responded. Because with the truth, I know we do right by people. I know, because I have lived it. As I stated before, I started out as a Contractor here years ago. Do you really think that I would have stuck around if that was how Helix treated Contractors? Hmmmmmm, that dog don't hunt.....


----------



## BPWY

Reed with Helix said:


> More than likely Mtmtnman put himself in that position. His short stent with Helix, if he is who I think he is, was put to an end because of poor workmanship and flat out lies about work performed. He tried to make a claim that we " lost Montana to Sentinel ", which is nothing short of laughable. A number of years ago when we did do work up in Montana, I got sick of continually driving up there to fix other's screw ups. It got to the point where the charge backs did not justify the business coming in the door. That and EVERYTHING up there is 100 miles away from anything. Hence it was shut down. If he was the contractor that I think he is, mtmtnman, you shouldn't throw rocks in glass houses. You were paid quite well for the crappy work you did do, in addition to trip charges that I personally approved , yet you have the audacity to come on this forum and and complain about us? You were upset because you couldn't rob us for more money, it would be nice if you were at least honest about it. You were the one that wanted ridiculous fees for the work you wanted to do. It is funny to see your skewed version of the truth with how you were "treated" . The fact is that YOU and other like you are the reason that this industry is suffering. So called "contractors" like you are the reason that the prices and everything has dropped to the point of insanity and that the documentation is to the point where you have to prove via GPS where you are etc, etc,etc,.... But you keep stealing copper and dishwashers out of houses up there in Montana, good luck with that.
> 
> Oh and BTW, what we pay the Contractor is far more than what Sentinel pays apples to apples.... Lastly, in our business model the Contractor gets the majority of the money, no one else in the equation does. THE CONTRACTOR, good ones, ARE PAID THE MOST MONEY AS IT SHOULD BE.
> 
> Nuff said......







Couple things here.


Its beyond obvious to those of us that know mtmntman personally that you have no clue who you are talking about. 
Every thing you say about him..... isn't true. So guess again, you got the wrong guy this time.

Second of all......... This statement is a flat out lie. Or it was when I looked at your company several times in 2010.


> Lastly, in our business model the Contractor gets the majority of the money,



I started the contractor process twice with your company but could never make the less than 50% HUD rate your company paid to contractors work for me and the expenses my business would incur working for your national company. 

If your business model has changed in the current year then by all means make it known. Other wise..............



So we have two for two......... Guess how much else of your comments are believable at this point.


----------



## BPWY

One more thing, ANY national or regional that finances their operations off the back of the contractor doing the work is reprehensible.

60 to 90 to 120 days pay.................... that is beyond ridiculous and then they guy only gets 50% or in many cases less of what the bank paid.

Banks charge interest for working capital. Its time the guy financing the operations got paid too.



Comments about guys that think their time is worth too much is laughable.
You have guys that work in the Denver area or any other large metro area that never leave a 2 or 3 mile radius of their house/shop.

Then you have guys in many western states that can travel 200 miles from the house.
ONE WAY. Guess what? That contractors travel expenses are going to be many many times higher than the guy working in the metro areas. So ..... pay up and be happy you are able to cover the area for your client.


----------



## Guest

Yep, I've covered WY too, personally. Good times.....


----------



## Guest

Reed with Helix said:


> Personal attacks?! Really?! read some of the posts... My problem with it is that what is being said is not being portrayed as an "opinion" it is being stated as a "fact" and those "facts" that are being stated are not accurate, to the point where it is flat out lie. So I am saying something about it. Is that okay with you all? Or would you all rather that I be demonized and you all can rant and rave about something that is complete fabrication? Up to you, but I would prefer honesty and integrity. Had that been the case from some, I probably would not have even responded. Because with the truth, I know we do right by people. I know, because I have lived it. As I stated before, I started out as a Contractor here years ago. Do you really think that I would have stuck around if that was how Helix treated Contractors? Hmmmmmm, that dog don't hunt.....


Yes, really

Maybe the fact that he can't survive on your rates affects his opinion of your company?

Out of curiosity, if your company was so great to contract for, I think you said you made "tons" of money, why did you end the lucrative contract to become an employee?


----------



## BPWY

Reed with Helix said:


> Yep, I've covered WY too, personally. Good times.....







You should know then about the fuel expenses and the travel expenses when paying an employee(s).


----------



## Guest

Who said I "ended" it? That is an assumption..... I am sorry that he , or anyone for that matter, can't survive on the rates for any job. If that is the case, move on and find something else to do...... The farrier had to lose his job too. ( for those who don't know what a farrier is: That is a person that took care of horse hooves and shoes. ) This industry too someday may die. What then?


----------



## Guest

Reed with Helix said:


> mbobbish734 , You need to get out more...... There are good ones out there, and I feel like we are one of them. By the way, I started as a Sub for Helix 5 years ago. Made a ton of money with them. How? I do good work and a lot of it, so I was able to make a lot of money. It is surprising to me that some Contractors feel that their time is worth so much. Some, not all, but some complain about doing more than one house a day and wonder why they aren't making more money. Then they turn around and try to fleece the banks for more more more.... It's not something they have the money to do long term, and the Govt can't bail it all out. There was a comment that was made that is somewhat true.... Greed did cause this problem. However, in my experience, the person that was making $50k a year had no business buying a $500,000 house, unsustainable and stupid. Those in that boat are the biggest reason this industry exists. Just sayin.....


Let's face it Reed our time is worth a lot more than most nationals or regionals are willing to pay. That's why they will never hire a licensed plumber to do winterizations. Whats your operation cost you per hr? You don't have to answer that. The point is there really is very limited money to be made nowadays by truly skilled and licensed professionals. It's just enough to keep going at best. There are some making great money but they are not skilled and they are professional scammers.


----------



## Guest

Reed with Helix said:


> Who said I "ended" it? That is an assumption..... I am sorry that he , or anyone for that matter, can't survive on the rates for any job. If that is the case, move on and find something else to do...... The farrier had to lose his job too. ( for those who don't know what a farrier is: That is a person that took care of horse hooves and shoes. ) This industry too someday may die. What then?


This industry will never die as long as there's someone to exploit it. And there are still people employed as ferriers. I quit complaining after I decided to not work for the souless.


----------



## Guest

I don't want to ruin the party here, so let's just keep it a little more civil. Specifically with baseless accusations, and I am referring to Reed.


----------



## Guest

You won't hear me say that I think I like what the banks pay for these services. But again who is driving the prices down and why? What we all made in this business 5 years ago is a far cry from what it is today. The banks are, they want more for less, it has always been that way and always will be. I know that there are farriers that are still in business, but how many of them? That was an example of how the automobile replaced horses. Which, we are ALL replaceable, even the licensed plumber....


----------



## Guest

Reed how many winterizations have you or your company done? There are licenses for a reason. Everyone that's been done without a licensed plumber have been done illegally.


----------



## Guest

There you go assuming again...


----------



## BPWY

Reed with Helix said:


> There you go assuming again...







Actually you are.


You should familiarize yourself with state regs.
NJ is one that requires a licensed plumber. 
From what I under stand so 
do others.


----------



## Guest

You have proof of this of course. Actual documented proof, you know like court records proving guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## BPWY

One of the CT member contractors from NJ posted that he had spent a lot of time researching the matter and because of state regs was no longer able to accept winterize work orders due to state laws requiring licensed plumbers.


I have no reason not to believe him. Do you?


----------



## Guest

No, we can agree to that. 

I'm merely pointing out that without any definitive proof, people can say anything. 

As much as you think that I disagree with you, the people that get my respect the most are the ones who go out and get it done, not the ones who pass the buck. Or more likely take the buck.


----------



## BPWY

Kent Whitten said:


> No, we can agree to that.
> 
> I'm merely pointing out that without any definitive proof, people can say anything.
> 
> As much as you think that I disagree with you, the people that get my respect the most are the ones who go out and get it done, not the ones who pass the buck. Or more likely take the buck.






Here again is one thing that so many folks don't understand about the P&P industry.
You HAVE TO CYA at a much higher level than any other industry I've worked in. 
Not knowing, not understanding or not caring about state regs is a sure fire way to get charge backs.

Not doing winterizes because of state regs regarding licensed plumbers is not passing the buck.

I too have little respect for some one that doesn't accept personal responsibility aka passing the buck. But in my mind that is not the case with this segment of the discussion.


----------



## mtmtnman

Reed, with all due respect i never had any contact with you. All my contact went through Derek Stadler and Stacey Hutton. You NEVER had to redo anything i did as i got 75% of the homes on the REO side shortly after you folks had them through Core Logic. You never got rid of me, I QUIT! Along with at least 3 other contractors i know here. You say you know how far away things are but you would NEVER give extra trip charges out of your pocket like all the other companies i work for do. Oh, FWIW, Many of these other fine folks are right, You don't know me. Many of these folks also know i rate in the top 10 out of 300+ Fannie Mae REO contractors EVERY MONTH and have been #1 - 3 times in the last year. I have direct contracts with the federal government on bank owned properties as well. A hack like your describing don't get these things. I am not what or who your describing at all...........


----------



## Guest

Oh and BTW said:


> Reed,
> 
> Admittedly, it has been ~2 years since I looked into signing up with your company, but at that time, your matrix was 25-35% less than what Sentinel was offering, apples to apples. So without some proof that your company has raised their prices at least that much in the last couple of years, we both know that your comment quoted above is, well. . .to be added to your other claims that have been. . .exposed.
> 
> If Helix has raised their prices that much, you guys deserve to be praised in public!
> Do you have any proof of your claims? Can you post them here? What about on your website? A PM probably wouldn't work as that can be easily fabricated.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Reed, your circular debate style is weak at best. After reading your comments, those of us that have never worked for Helix, most likely never will.


----------



## BPWY

JenkinsHB said:


> After reading your comments, those of us that have never worked for Helix, most likely never will.







For sure.


----------



## GTX63

I would think someone who has worked for them and has a positive experience would step forward with their testimonial? :whistling


----------



## Guest

*Long time reo*

This Reed guy is a piece of work lies through his teeth your best friend 
till you want paid then he becomes abusive and threatening....sending nasty emails and idol threats they pay lousy and expect alot.....Dont believe me go ahead and work for him...the paper work is misleading
then when you think you got a good job and the price is right there in black and white,,,,,he tells you oh no you only get half of that...the guy is shady and a crook beware!!!! everyone need to call his client MCS
and tell them what a crook he is sooner of later he will get dropped
and a real contractor will get the chance to treat people right............


----------



## Guest

jake cran said:


> This Reed guy is a piece of work lies through his teeth your best friend
> till you want paid then he becomes abusive and threatening....sending nasty emails and idol threats they pay lousy and expect alot.....Dont believe me go ahead and work for him...the paper work is misleading
> then when you think you got a good job and the price is right there in black and white,,,,,he tells you oh no you only get half of that...the guy is shady and a crook beware!!!! everyone need to call his client MCS
> and tell them what a crook he is sooner of later he will get dropped
> and a real contractor will get the chance to treat people right............


The whole system of regional companies or even national companies being in between the banks and the contractors is a bad system. Banks do pay professional rates to the one at the top of the pile, however the national companies keep a large portion of the money. Then when you add regional "companies" (which sounds like the majority are run by crooks). Just on the outside looking in, it seems that their business model is to pay even lower rates or not pay at all. It is just a big scam with too many hands in the pot. I think as it slows down most of these regional companies will disappear and the large national ones will contract. Look for agents to work for. When these companies cannot get jobs done because no one will work for them, banks will get the work done through their listing agent. 
I already see it starting, we have been hired to do work that certain large companies couldn't get anyone to do. We are also solicited daily by multiple companies desperate for coverage. We will not work for any of them, national or regional


----------



## Guest

I agree. To bad some of us had to learn the hard way.but I see a lot that are not getting done. So hope it happens soon . Hopefully the bank hit those crooks in wallet . Bad part is they already made there money at others expense.


----------



## Guest

*Is reed a real joke*



jake cran said:


> This Reed guy is a piece of work lies through his teeth your best friend
> till you want paid then he becomes abusive and threatening....sending nasty emails and idol threats they pay lousy and expect alot.....Dont believe me go ahead and work for him...the paper work is misleading
> then when you think you got a good job and the price is right there in black and white,,,,,he tells you oh no you only get half of that...the guy is shady and a crook beware!!!! everyone need to call his client MCS
> and tell them what a crook he is sooner of later he will get dropped
> and a real contractor will get the chance to treat people right............


 I just want to say I am finding out the hard way about Reed and it is about to come to a head. He has been promising me a check for over 2 weeks and now a new pay period has come and gone and still nothing yet he tells you he is working on it. Lets dont forget the old saying the check is in the mail what a lie. I agree we need to contact MCS. If I do not recieve any money from them by 7/12 /12 I will be going to MCS. I have even tried to contact the owner of this company to no advail. I I will be sendig a pagkage out to my lawyer at the end of the week to get my money. 
If anyone is considering going to work for these guys don't unless you like paying to work for someone. If so call me
Andy M


----------



## Guest

Unfortuntely MCS will most likely tell you it is not their problem BUT call Mr. Licker at MSC on a daily or 2X a day and he may (MAY) get upset enough to tell the company to PAY you NOW!


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Unfortuntely MCS will most likely tell you it is not their problem BUT call Mr. Licker at MSC on a daily or 2X a day and he may (MAY) get upset enough to tell the company to PAY you NOW!








Yeah they told me they didn't care and that I wasn't allowed to file liens. 
I told the mouth breather thats what she thought, as long as state law allowed me
to I was going to lien.


Turns out my state doesn't allow liens for cleaning a property up. You have to do 
actual physical changes to it, remodel, landscaping etc. Hauling off trash and mowing 
the lawn isn't lienable. What a crock.


----------



## Guest

*Helix Home Renewal Is A Scam!!!!!*

I worked for them, never got paid. I went to MCS several times to no avail. I now have liens on each property that I performed services. Prior to taking out the liens I went to the brokers marketing the properties and the banks which have the properties in inventory. All of my effort was useless. I then filed the liens. Now the properties will not have a clear deed and be able to sell until I have been paid. In our state we are entitled to interest (which I also clearly state on my invoice after 30 days). Either way bottom line is if the bank wants to sell the property then I will need to be paid for my work with interest as the balance now exceeds 120 days, and all expenses incurred as a result of the liens. I am so fed up with these rip off companies. The work we do is hard, dirty and most contractors are expected to do it for less than it's worth. All the while companies like Helix Home Renewal are getting paid and making quite a profit considering they are getting all the labor and dump fees for free! I do not understand how most of the companies are taking government properties into their inventory yet the government does nothing to prevent them from repeating this type of action!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

Hopefully the gooberment doesn't vacate your liens when it comes time to sell the property.

Keep us posted on how it goes.


ALLEGEDLY Helix's contract with MCS imposes a $50,000 fine on Helix for each lien thats filed..... as I understand it. 
I'm surprised that Helix hasn't tried to make nice with you to make you go away.


----------



## Guest

Jnewman, 

I sincerely hope all goes your way. Let us Know if MCS threatens the $50,000 fine per lein.Helix may get the threats but I'm sure you would hear! 

Go get 'em


----------

